
The World of Japanese Dating Apps - personlurking
http://digg.com/2018/exploring-japanese-dating-apps
======
laurieg
In Japan simply putting a picture of your face online is viewed as suspicious.
Many people post no face pictures on social networking whatsoever. My
experience on dating apps is that about 50% of women would not post a picture
where they could be identified.

I found the mention of religion a little bit out of place. For the vast
majority of people religion has absolutely no connection to dating.

Also, I think there is a fairly clear demarcation between "having fun" dating
that you might do in your college days and early twenties and "serious" where
you are dating with the intention of marriage and children. Anecdotally,
people have fun until they feel it's time to settle down, after which they
very quickly find the type of person they want to marry and get married.

~~~
personlurking
I would imagine there could be a niche market for hikikomori to connect,
though it'd be more virtual than IRL, for obvious reasons.

------
personlurking
Interesting footnote at the bottom, not talked about in the article itself:

"Nearly all of the Japanese dating apps I looked at require male users to pay
fees on a monthly basis"

For those curious about blood type personality theory, here's the Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_type_personality_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_type_personality_theory)

